# Dura-ace triple but no compact???



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

Many have stated that Shimano does not make a DA compact because Dura-ace is their racing line. Then why do they make a triple?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

rkb said:


> Many have stated that Shimano does not make a DA compact because Dura-ace is their racing line. Then why do they make a triple?


Because someone will buy it.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

alright then....


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Cassettes & Egos*



rkb said:


> ...Shimano does not make a DA compact because...


Perhaps the reason is because the same gearing that many (not all) compact riders use can be accomplished by simply choosing a different cassette. It is amazing how much money these folks will spend on compact cranks just so they can stroke their ego riding in the big ring with their corn cob 11-23 cassette.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

rkb said:


> Many have stated that Shimano does not make a DA compact because Dura-ace is their racing line. Then why do they make a triple?


Because they are engineers and cannot understand why anyone would want one when they could have a triple. - TF


----------



## Bontrager (Feb 7, 2006)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> Perhaps the reason is because the same gearing that many (not all) compact riders use can be accomplished by simply choosing a different cassette. It is amazing how much money these folks will spend on compact cranks just so they can stroke their ego riding in the big ring with their corn cob 11-23 cassette.


How do you figure I can do that without changing cassettes midway thru my ride? :idea:


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Duhh*



Bontrager said:


> How do you figure I can do that without changing cassettes midway thru my ride? :idea:


The point is to make a proper gearing selection before you head out on a ride. So what gearing do you run now and what gearing do you need? I assure you if your current cassette is an 11-23 there are plenty of other cassette options available to allow you to get the same range without a compact crank.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> there are plenty of other cassette options available to allow you to get the same range without a compact crank.


Bonty-
Basically he is saying 53/39 cranks with a 12/27 cassette would put in close to the same gear ranges as a 50/34 and 11/23 cassette. However, that compact crank with the 50/34 rings and a 12/27 cassette could be just the thing for a new rider or one in the mountains for the first time.


----------



## Richard_Gozinya (Feb 28, 2008)

That's all about to change...


----------



## serious humour (Sep 29, 2007)

Richard - please go on.

I would dearly love a DA compact - as stiff as my 7800 but as light as Red/Record. Do you know something?


----------



## Bontrager (Feb 7, 2006)

Have you considered stiff/light compacts from other companies?????


----------



## serious humour (Sep 29, 2007)

I have used FSA - the design of the left hand crank fixing is flawed, fatally in my view, needing gobs of locktite to stay together. I see that the same or similar slined fixing is used by SRAM/ZIPP, so they're out. Campag's UT design looks good, though, so a Fulcrum is a possible, but I like Shimano so would ideally stick with what I know.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Shimano is finally feeling the heat and getting the message. Everyone else makes a compact, everyone else uses aero cable routing, everyone else has ergo levers, everyone uses more & more carbon...

... Dura Ace 2009: Welcome to the 21st century!


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

MarvinK said:


> Shimano is finally feeling the heat and getting the message. Everyone else makes a compact, everyone else uses aero cable routing, everyone else has ergo levers, everyone uses more & more carbon...
> 
> ... Dura Ace 2009: Welcome to the 21st century!


" Dura Ace 2009: Welcome to the 21st century!" of marketing. - TF

btw - What is an 'ergo'?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

ergonomic


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

MarvinK said:


> ergonomic


And you consider that to be real feature? Not just a model or marketing hype?

He!!, you must be all over Shimano's Saint group. Think how great that must be.

TF


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes, of course ergonomics are a feature--an important feature! Just like I'd want comfortable bars and saddle, I'd want my shift hoods (where I spend a substantial amount of time) to be designed accordingly.

Apparently Shimano had decided it is important, too... as they are adding it to 2009 Dura Ace.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

TurboTurtle said:


> He!!, you must be all over Shimano's Saint group.


I'm not really clear what is unusual about Saint ergonomics--and what it has to do with road bikes shifters.


----------

